# Dog Rescue Centres



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of any dog rescue centres in the Cascais/Estoril area. My daughter has come home with an unwanted puppy that was given to her! Unfortunately, our own dog hasn't taken to it and we need to try and rehome it.

Can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## lola_for_dogs (Jan 19, 2010)

This is a bit of a late response, and I do not know the rescue centers in Cascais, but please keep in mind they will be very poor, to say the least. If you are able, try to keep it (even in a bathroom if necessary to separate from your dog - it will still be better than in a shelter). Put loads of posters up with a cute story/history and an ad in a local paper. Other option is, if you can, get a cage (preferably see through) keep the puppy in the cage in the middle of the room and let your own dog sniff around to say hello for a few days. By then, they should be much better together.


----------

